# Husky tail pattern



## Urbanwolf (Oct 23, 2009)

does anyone have a good husky tail pattern that gives the tail a good wag to it. oh and i have seen the tutorial where you insert darts but it doesn't quite work for me. thank you!


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Oct 23, 2009)

I to would like to know this, anyone?


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 24, 2009)

Maybe this? Might be a wolf tail tho... I'll keep looking.


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 24, 2009)

http://whippetluv.deviantart.com/art/How-to-make-a-curly-tail-37002924


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks that green and black and white tail is awesome...oh and will it flop over? i was actually going to use that tail as a reference without the black stripe that is. I'm trying to get a husky tail with a good wag to it too.


----------

